# Why does Freebsd only support bmp and pcx splash screen images?



## justinnoor (Dec 3, 2018)

Why does FreeBSD only support BMP and PCX splash screen images? For example, a transparent PNG image would look pretty cool with the boot loader output running behind it!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 4, 2018)

Because there's only limited space to do anything. Note that splash screens don't work any more with vt(4) (which is the default console driver nowadays).

https://wiki.freebsd.org/Newcons


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 4, 2018)

There is actually splash working with vt(4) now. There is a default beastie graphic built-in but with super low rez.
I couldn't get it to work with my own graphic. I tried pcx too. Rez at 320x240

/boot/loader.conf

```
boot_mute="YES"
beastie_disable="YES"
autoboot_delay=0
#splash_bmp_load="YES"
#bitmap_load="YES"
#bitmap_name="/boot/freebsd.bmp"
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 4, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> There is actually splash working with vt(4) now.


Neat


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 4, 2018)

It is the "Power to Serve" beastie graphic in one color. Just like the logo at the top of this webpage but low rez and jagged.


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 4, 2018)

It don't kick in until vt(4) comes up and doesn't fully respect 'boot mute' but it does stay up for around 5 seconds.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 4, 2018)

Because FreeBSD is a professional operating system.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 4, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> Just like the logo at the top of this webpage but low rez and jagged.


I don't think I've seen that low resolution since my C-64 days 



drhowarddrfine said:


> Because FreeBSD is a professional operating system.


I get what you're saying but showing the company's logo during boot does show a certain level of professionalism. Even if it's just cosmetic.

I always liked the functionality but I would agree there are more pressing issues to resolve with vt(4) (like switching back/forth between X and console).


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 4, 2018)

SirDice said:


> I get what you're saying but showing the company's logo during boot does show a certain level of professionalism. Even if it's just cosmetic.



I agree.

justinnoor, you can always change your /etc/motd that appears after you login if it's customization you crave:


```
FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p11 (GENERIC) #0: Thu Jun 21 03:46:08 UTC 2018

                 Unauthorized Access Denied!!!
                           ,          ,
                          /(          )\
                          \\ \\___   / /
                          /- _  `-/  ' !
                          (/\\/ \\ \\   /
                          / /   | `    \
                          O O   ) /    |
                         `-^--'`<     '
                        (_.)  _  )   /
                         `.___/`    /
                           `-----' /
              <----.     __ / __   \\
              <----|====O)))==) \\) /====
              <----'    `--' `.__,' \\
                            |        |
                            \\       /
                      ______( (_  / \\______
                    ,'  ,-----'   |        \\
                    `--{__________)        \\/
```


----------



## pboehmer (Dec 4, 2018)

SirDice said:


> I always liked the functionality but I would agree there are more pressing issues to resolve with vt(4) (like switching back/forth between X and console).



Have you tried setting your VT console to the same resolution as X?  That fixed it for me, I can now switch between console and X without any issues.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 4, 2018)

pboehmer said:


> Have you tried setting your VT console to the same resolution as X?


It seems so obvious, but no I haven't tried it. Good suggestion though, easy enough to test.


----------



## justinnoor (Dec 4, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> justinnoor[/user], you can always change your /etc/motd that appears after you login if it's customization you crave



Awesome, thanks. I’ll try that. Actually I wanted to see the boot loader output through a transparent image just for eye candy! I know, total waste of time!


----------



## justinnoor (Dec 4, 2018)

SirDice said:


> showing the company's logo during boot does show a certain level of professionalism. Even if it's just cosmetic.



Agreed. Splash screens show professionalism even if they offer nothing in terms of functionality. However, it’s nice that they’re optional on Freebsd, and not forced on users. Also agreed that there are probably more pressing issues to deal with!


----------



## justinnoor (Dec 4, 2018)

pboehmer said:


> Have you tried setting your VT console to the same resolution as X?



I have not. I’m currently not using X. At the moment I’m wrapping my head around ZFS, which is quite awesome by the way! I will certainly give that a shot eventually.


----------



## Datapanic (Dec 4, 2018)

justinnoor said:


> Agreed. Splash screens show professionalism even if they offer nothing in terms of functionality. They should also be optional, not forced on users. Also agreed that there are probably more pressing issues to deal with



It is optional - just add `beastie_disable="YES"` to /boot/loader.conf


----------



## justinnoor (Dec 5, 2018)

Datapanic said:


> It is optional - just add `beastie_disable="YES"` to /boot/loader.conf



Thanks for the response. Sorry, I didn’t mean to word it that way. I meant to say that it’s nice that Freebsd leaves it optional.


----------

